# Do I need to pay for Degree Equivalency ?



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I am apply for JSV. My University is found as below in the database. I am electronics engineer.

Please advise if I need to get a degree equivalency? Please guide me.

https://ibb.co/zGFZd3M

https://ibb.co/zGFZd3M


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although there hasn't been an official change in the law, due to Corona JSVs are not currently being issued unless an applicant has skills that are urgently needed in Germany (I.e. health care sector). Furthermore, it is unclear when the job market will recover. Unless you are positive that you want to try for a visa in the next few years, I wouldn't bother with the equivalency application yet.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I expect them to open it soon and I will apply it soon. Please guide for the equivalency. I have given image above but I am still not sure if I really need to have equivalency.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Since it takes months so I need to start it. I am jobless so the price is high for me. I wants to determine if I really need it? Because my university is listed as H+ . Can some expert please guide? My degree could not be found in the database.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

masimshehzad said:


> Since it takes months so I need to start it. I am jobless so the price is high for me. I wants to determine if I really need it? Because my university is listed as H+ . Can some expert please guide?


It only costs a few hundred euros. If you can't afford the fees, you can't afford to come to Germany for a few months to look for a job. 

I really urge you to do more research before spending any money if you are low on funds.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear Sir, Thanks for the response. I am just trying to figure out if its really required? because my university is listed as H+ in the database. so I am just checking if I am wasting my money for duplicating an effort.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can also depend on what line of work you are in and to what extent a degree (or advanced degree) is required for that line of work.


----------

